# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  Maximus HRT Owner is Dead at 37

## Vettester

This just got released ...

From Mike Wadowski and family-

To all MAXIMUS HRT clients and all who knew, cared about, and loved Chip Wadowski - 
Chip Wadowski passed away May 15th at the age of 37. As you all know, Chip was the founder, owner, and president of Maximus HRT. More than that, he was a son, a brother, an uncle, a cousin, and a friend. What some of you may and may not know is that Chip Wadowski WAS MY brother. He was my hero, and he was my mentor - not just in this business, but in my life. Sadly, our parents have already passed away, so Chip leaves behind me, our loving sister, brother-in-law, and 4 nephews. He also leaves behind a legacy and a business - Maximus HRT that will continue to thrive as I will continue to run Maximus HRT in his honor. 

My family asks that you respect Chips memory now and always. The speculation and rumors that have swirled around Chip the last few months are uncalled for and mostly untrue. While Chip had some minor - YES minor legal issues from a few years back, nothing - i repeat NOTHING was as bad as some speculated and made it out to be. the truth is that what Chip was dealing with personally was NO ONES business. It had NOTHING to do with Maximus or the industry as a whole. The sad truth is that Chip Wadowski was scheduled to be back in the fold and back running Maximus daily sometime between next month and this coming De***ber. Chip was an innocent man with a huge heart - and that is the way he died. 

CHIP WADOWSKI did a tremendous amount of good, wonderful,positive things for this industry and for ************ as a whole. Chip was REAL with each and every one of you. He opened up his heart and made himself vulnerable to every one of us. He was HONEST. He was TRUE to himself and each of us. CHIP revealed his true story to each of us and allowed all of us to relate to him on a personal level. CHIP WADOWSKI CARED. Chip opened his heart to everyone and he TRULY wanted to help as many people as he possibly could in this world. The impact that Chip had on my life and yours is immeasurable. The clients of Maximus are not just clients - you are ALL FRIENDS. THAT is how CHIP ran his business. That is the way I will continue to run Maximus HRT. 

How or what exactly happened to Chip will not be discussed and I respectfully ask that no one puts their speculation into words. Just understand that Chip passed away, and a HUGE hole is left in all of us. 

I ask that you all take a moment and express your sentiments towards CHIP WADOWSKi - he truly helped so many of us, and I believe that was his purpose on this Earth.

To my big brother, CHIP -
God Bless you BRO. I know you are with me always, and I know you are reading this. I know you are in Heaven, and i know you can see all.

I love you Chip. You have meant more to me than any words can say. I can honestly say I would not be where I am in my life without my big brother behind me every step of the way. Chip, the lessons you taught me will stay with me forever. The love you gave me will live in me forever. I can truly say God blessed me with the best brother anyone can have, and I thank God that he gave me you, as my brother. 

Rest in piece, Chip. I love you. I respect you. I admire you. I got your back, bro.

----------


## Vettester

I dealt with Chip a few years ago. I didn't always agree with his approach, but there was no denying his passion and commitment in the HRT industry. It's very sad to know that he was only 37 years old. Way too young! There were definitely some business related issues with Chip taking place this year. I truly hope that the pressures he was facing didn't contribute to his passing.

----------


## kolaking

Where was he located?

----------


## j2048b

I am a current client with chips company, and it is a total shocker to have found out he passed! May he rest in piece!

----------


## zaggahamma

Rip cw

----------


## ecdysone

Like Vette, I also had dealings with Chip in the past and agree with his assessment - Chip was a little rough on the edges but in the end would always do the right thing. 

The story of his life and how TRT completely changed him used to be posted on that other steroid website, but I believe they removed it - pity, because it was really quite inspiring... I member that Chip had double-digit test levels prior to beginning TRT and he was definitely the poster-boy for this kind of therapy.

To die from suicide (while in prison, no less) at his age is truly tragic and it's been speculated elsewhere that while incarcerated, his TRT may have been disrupted to the point of causing severe depression - something he was prone to.

RIP Chip - you did make a difference!

----------


## ecdysone

duplicate

----------


## Vettester

> Where was he located?


I think he was in MI before the Feds took over (could be wrong though).

As ecdysone stated, he could be a little rough around the edges, but he always treated people with a first class attitude.

----------


## JohnnyVegas

I interacted with Chip in the past as well. I was never a client, but I always enjoyed discussing things with him. "Rough around the edges" does seem to be an accurate description, but also passionate and helpful.

Bummed to hear the news.

----------


## bass

very sad indeed! RIP Chip. i was curious as to what happened since this relates to us TRT'ers, but glad ECD clarified it. i too communicated with him, and the description given above sound pretty accurate.

----------


## kaoz123

Rip Chip people keep talking about feds and stuff he wasnt even arrested for anything TRT or his business related. It was something that happened a while back and was suppose to get out of jail soon. Quiting trt cold turkey did have a major role in this I feel. From being strong and feeling good with a successful business to loosing his freedom and hormones out of wack its crazy!

----------


## Far from massive

RIP

Sorry to hear of Chips passing, regardless of his TRT politics.

----------


## Coolhand5599

Sorry to hear about your brother. I did not know of him, but losing a loved one is never easy. I wish you and your family the best.

----------


## jamotech

first thing I thought of when hearing hed be going to jail, what would happen when they cut him off from trt? No way anyone in jail is getting test injections. 

RIP Chip

----------


## namvet

rip chip ,gonna miss him, hope his bro mike can fill his shoes

----------


## JD250

Chip was a little rough around the edges for sure......that's just one of the things I liked about him, it gave him character and a certain honesty and openness that is hard to find in a world of pretenders, I truely believe that Mike is a top notch guy also. We must remember that Chip and Mike are not doctors but they make it possible for MANY of us without access to a good doctor to still have access to a better life.....for that alone I respect them both. RIP Chip. Carry on Mike, you're a God send for many who are hopeless.

----------


## powerlifterty16

holy shit...i heard he went a wall

----------


## Vettester

I still have a few text messages from him. I can't seem to find it in me to delete them. I never even went to Maximus, but knew him prior to that. It's hard to believe it's been a year. Miss you my friend!

----------


## austinite

Wow. Very very sad. RIP.

----------

